
How to fail on Product Hunt (despite doing everything right) - lepunk
https://medium.com/f0lio-cryptocurrency-portfolio/how-to-fail-on-product-hunt-despite-doing-everything-right-941e25e32d60
======
minimaxir
This is literally a guide on how to manipulate upvotes, and you're surprised
that it didn't work.

That's just more evidence on the current state and influence of Product Hunt.

~~~
lepunk
Can you elaborate on the word "manipulate"? In my opinion all we did is let
our beta users know that we are on PH that day. The whole article is about how
PH block products from going infront of new audiences

~~~
minimaxir
> In my opinion all we did is let our beta users know that we are on PH that
> day.

...with the explicit goal of getting people to upvote your submission.

~~~
lepunk
Well of course that is the goal. Without upvotes your product is never seen by
your potential users. If you solely rely on luck of people finding you buried
in the Newest section than 99% of the time you won't reach the front page. I
dare to say very few product ever made it to the top without the support of
their initial beta / power users.

